# ...a type of wild pepper...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

This is growing heavily around our pear trees. We think it is a type of wild pepper, though not sure. Can anyone identify it; and if so, what part of it is useful and how do I prepare it?


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks like maybe Shepherds Purse to me. It's in the mustard family. I can't see the seed pods very well, though. If it is, it's edible as a green. It's also good medicinally as a tincture to help stop bleeding, especially in childbirth. If you can get enough seeds, it's also supposed to help with mosquito control when cast on water. Don't know if that actually works, though.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is what I found.
Capsella bursa-pastoris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Is that mint I see in the middle of the photo?
Nancy


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

thermopkt said:


> Looks like maybe Shepherds Purse to me. It's in the mustard family. I can't see the seed pods very well, though. If it is, it's edible as a green. It's also good medicinally as a tincture to help stop bleeding, especially in childbirth. If you can get enough seeds, it's also supposed to help with mosquito control when cast on water. Don't know if that actually works, though.


Looks like our shepherds purse, some call wild pepper. Considered a undesireable weed in this area.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, that is it...Shepherd's Purse. Have not found enough information to let me know if and how those seeds might be useful for human consumption, though I might see if the goats like it.

Rockytopsis, that is "Chocolate Mint" you see growing midst the SP. It was some I purchased from Lorichristie and is doing very qell as a ground cover to keep out unwanted grass around my fruit trees.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Growing up in Texas, we called it Indian pepper, and used it as a seasoning when we were camping. Some people call it pepper weed.

It's recently started growin around here, and the natives don't remember ever seeing it before, and so far, I've been the only one who knows what it is.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

NoClue, "how" do you use it? 

I've considered taking the seedheads off and drying them, then crushing them. Is this the way they're used?


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> NoClue, "how" do you use it?
> 
> I've considered taking the seedheads off and drying them, then crushing them. Is this the way they're used?


We rubbed them into the skin along with salt, and would sprinkle more on top when we ate.

With birds, we'd stick several sprigs in the cavity along with wild onions.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

NoClue, do you dry them first?


----------

